# Diablo 3 unter Windows 8



## XRayFanatic (3. Juni 2012)

Hi Gemeinde,

ist einer unter euch der schon Diablo 3 unter Windows 8 zum Laufen gebracht hat ? DX 9 ist installiert aber weder der Launcher noch die exe selber bring ich zum Laufen, bleibt immer im Bildschirm hängen in dem er die Installationsdateien auf Aktualität überprüft. Unter Admin starten bringt nicht wirklich eine Besserung.

Also wer nen Tip hat wie dat Ding läuft .... THX im voraus


----------



## Saji (3. Juni 2012)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Also wer nen Tip hat wie dat Ding läuft .... THX im voraus



Wieder Win7 installieren.


----------



## Sethek (3. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Wieder Win7 installieren.



Na da freut er sich bestimmt über so einen humorvollen und vor allem sachdienlichen Hinweis.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (4. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Na da freut er sich bestimmt über so einen humorvollen und vor allem sachdienlichen Hinweis.



ist aber der einzige sinnvolle hinweis, wirklich.


----------



## Saji (4. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Na da freut er sich bestimmt über so einen humorvollen und vor allem sachdienlichen Hinweis.



Er hat nach einem Tipp gefragt wie das Ding (Diablo3) läuft. Da lautet die Antwort, ob sie dir nun passt oder nicht, Windows 7. Windows 8 ist noch nicht offiziell released worden und wird derzeit nicht von D3 unterstützt. Bein einigen läuft D3 mit Win8, bei anderen nicht, ganz nach Lust und Laune und niemand weiß wieso. Wenn D3 beim Release von Win8 immer noch nicht läuft darf er gerne noch mal fragen, aber nicht wenn er seinen Rechner ernsthaft mit einer Release Preview betreibt und erwartet das alles wie gewohnt läuft. stfu.


----------



## Sethek (4. Juni 2012)

Und wenn Du das gleich so formuliert hättest, anstatt den Internet-John-Wayne zu geben, hätte er gleich Bescheid gewusst.


----------



## muffel28 (4. Juni 2012)

Ihr habt alle recht.

Windows 8 mwird sowieso ne Flaute nur so nebenbei. Windows 8 wird erst interessat wenn Tabletts so stark sind das man wirkliuch damit arbeiten kann. Das dauert noch. 

Aber die Frage hier is wirklich fürn hugo. Das selbe wenn ich Frage ab Diablo unter Windows 3.1 läuift. Viele kenn das ja gar nicht mehr *GGGGG*


G


----------



## Tikume (4. Juni 2012)

Da wir hier jetzt eh bei einer Grundsatzdiskussion sind:

Dass das Programm nicht unbedingt unter Windows 8 läuft ist ihm (hoffentlich) ohnehin klar gewesen.
Trotzdem dürfte die Frage nach einem Tipp, falls andere leute eben Windows 8 auch ausprobieren und es zum laufen bekommen haben, ja wohl legitim sein.


----------



## jl.picard (4. Juni 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Windows 8 wird erst interessat wenn Tabletts so stark sind das man wirkliuch damit arbeiten kann. Das dauert noch.



Das hast aber die Zeit verpennt  

Die Tablets sind mittlerweile gut genug, um als Office-Ersatz dienen zu können. Und mit HDMI kann man schön einen externen TFT anschließen.
Google und Apple werden immer mächtiger und Microsoft will mit Windows 8 dagegenhalten. Aber Win8 für PC ? Nein danke !


----------



## Remaire (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe unter Windows  8 Diablo III auch  nicht zu laufen bekommen.
Habe es aber auch schon wieder runter gemacht. Es gibt ja div. Driver Check Programme guck mal ob dieser vielleicht das Problem lösen.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juni 2012)

Es gibt sehr viele Spiele, die unter Win 8 gar nicht laufen oder nur eingeschränkt. Grund dafür ist, dass gerade bei den Grafikkartetreibern noch einiges nachgebessert werden muss.
Um zu sehen wie sich Windows 8 "anfühlt" kann man es ja mal installieren. Zum Spielen ist es zur Zeit noch nicht zu empfehlen. Auch in der Geschwindigkeit gibt es mit Spielen noch oft Probleme und sie laufen unter dem neuen Metro (würg) Windows nicht optimal.


----------

